# Rubber feet



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Where can I find replacement rubber feet for the Silvia in the UK/EU?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you tried a place like B&Q?

They seem pretty standard to me.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

duplicate post


----------

